# Would would the maintainence be like on a 2.5-5 gallon unfiltered NPT?



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I would love to have a Betta in my bedroom, but even the most silent filters drives me crazy when I'm trying to sleep.

Also, would it be possible to have the lights on a schedule where they are on at night?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

On an NPT, I believe that the maintenance would gradually decrease - it would certainly be no more than you currently have to do with a filter, after the initial week or so. 

Why would you want the lights on at night? The betta needs to sleep too.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Having the lights on at night is fine, so long as they have a consistant light on/off schedule they don't care what time of day it is. Most all of my tanks in the living room are on a night light cycle and they do great.

1 water change a week, 50% or less, is probably all you need to do so long as you have enough plants in the tank to act as the filtration. Fast growing stem plants are key as well as having floaters. 

Making sure you have the correct light 6500-7500K CFL or equivalent is really the most important aspect besides the plants themselves.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I was talking about a consistent light schedule. I think it would be extremely relaxing to watch the fish while going to sleep.

Wow, only one water change a week?! I could handle that! That's what I'm already doing for my ten gallon.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

You could get a timer for your lights and have them set to turn off at a time when you're usually asleep. I just got 2 for $15 from Amazon. 
I bought these. I don't know how well they work yet- gonna try them out tonight.


----------

